
www.canadiens.it: quando vedi l'inukshuk sulla tua strada, sai di essere arrivato - kleisranking
http://www.kleisranking.it/comunicati-stampa/abbigliamento-e-moda/www.canadiens.it-quando-vedi-linukshuk-sulla-tua-strada-sai-di-essere-arrivato.html
======
muriithi
Can the moron who posted this translate it for those of us who do not
understand Italian.

The profile of the guy who posted this was created an hour ago and matches the
domain of the post. This looks like blatant but unintelligible self promotion.

~~~
davidw
I think there's a simpler word for it: 'spam'.

Those who monitor this site are usually pretty good about axing this kind of
thing, although it often takes them a bit.

